# Problemas con Reloj Digital de 24 horas



## xsirfenix (May 22, 2013)

Hola que tal a todos ustedes,  hice un reloj digital de 24 horas con contador  74LS90, decodificadores 7448 y display de 7 segmentos cátodo común, el temporizador lo hice con un 555, me base en un circuito hecho en proteus, ya lo arme en protoboards,  pero tengo algunos problemas, ya funciona solo que  al encender el reloj  en los displays me aparecen los números cortados y no sé si se deba al temporizador que esté generando algún ruido o alguna interferencia, no sé cómo pueda solucionar este problema, otra problema que tengo es que cuando enciendo el reloj los display inician de números aleatorios y no inician desde cero alguien sabe cómo solucionarlo o como hacer un reset para que todos los displays inicien desde ceros, también como hacer el pulsador para cambiar de horas y minutos, porque los que implemente si funcionan pero se cambian muy rápido las horas y los minutos, además que se saltan muy rápido, alguien tiene la idea de cómo hacerle para que cuando presione el pulsador cambia de uno en uno y no sea muy rápido?


----------



## marcon (May 22, 2013)

hola xsirfenix lo que puedes hacer es poner unos capasitores ceramicos en cada uno de tus ttl especialmente en los contadores para que filtren el ruido los pones en sus pines de alimentacion eso puede solucionar tu problema con respecto para ajustar la hora ouedes hacer otro 555 como mono estable y mandar le un pulso a los contadores con el push del 555 en mono estable


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2013)

Hola xsirfenix

Dices:
*A-* al encender el reloj en los displays me aparecen los números cortados.
*B-* cuando enciendo el reloj los display inician de números aleatorios.
*C-* como hacer un reset para que todos los displays inicien desde ceros.
*D-* como hacer el pulsador para cambiar de horas y minutos, porque los que implemente si funcionan pero se cambian muy rápido las horas y los minutos.

*A-* y *B-* Normalmente al armar un circuito como el tuyo eso es lo que ocurre.
Es probable que se minimice ese error colocando lo más cerca posible al Vcc. y Gnd. De cada circuito integrado,
un capacitor de 0.01 uF. 

*C-* he visto por aquí que conectan una resistencia de 10K entre las entradas R0, R9 que se utilicen y Gnd. De esas mismas entradas conectan un capacitor electrolítico de 10uF hacia el Vcc.
Otra forma, pero con un botón, es conectar una compuerta OR, una de sus entradas se conecta a donde están actualmente, la otra entrada al botón NC con una resistencia de 10K hacia el Vcc. el botón debes ser NC(Normalmente cerrado y se conecta a Gnd.

*D-* El conectar un botón normalmente mete ruidos electromagnéticos al circuito; en este caso hay que utilizar un circuito llamado De-Bounce entre el botón y la entrada a donde estaba conectado. Se utiliza el mismo botón y una compuerta tipo Schmitt Trigger por ejemplo el inversor 74LS14.

Espero estas ideas solucionen los problemas que tiene tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xsirfenix (May 22, 2013)

Hola MrCarlos me podría pasar un diagrama de cómo hacer lo que me menciono del punto -C por favor ya que soy nuevo en esto y no tengo muchos conocimientos.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2013)

Hola xsirfenix

_¡Hey! Tranquilo, podrían mandarte al area administrativa llamada moderación por repetir mensajes._

Como te menciono, hay 2 métodos para restablecer esos contadores, uno con capacitor y resistencia, otro por medio de compuertas y un botón.

Esos circuitos se ven en las imágenes adjuntas. Solo son muestras de cómo serían esos modos de Restablecer los contadores.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: entre los decodificadores y los Display’s te faltan unas resistencias limitadoras de corriente para cada segmento.


----------



## xsirfenix (May 22, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola xsirfenix
> 
> _¡Hey! Tranquilo, podrían mandarte al area administrativa llamada moderación por repetir mensajes._
> 
> ...





Ok está bien MrCarlos discúlpeme no sabía, le pido una disculpa, pero muchas gracias por todo de todo corazón, a disculpe por cierto estuve investigando en internet y me encontré que hay 3 tipos de temporizador con 555 que es el astable, biestable y monoestable, cuál de estos debo utilizar para generar lo pulso para el reloj, o cual me conviene y si tiene algún diagrama me lo podría pasar por favor.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2013)

Hola xsirfenix

Con el que se hace la señal de reloj para tu diseño es con el astable.

*Astable:*
Oscila libremente a una frecuencia determinada por una R y un C.
Esta es la configuración que tienes en tu esquema.

*Biestable:*
Esta configuración la desconozco.

*Monoestable:*
Solo tiene un estado estable. Se le mete un pulso por el PIN 2 con lo cual cambia el estado de su salida regresando a su estado estable en un tiempo determinado por una R y un C.

En las hojas de datos vienen esas configuraciones y las formulas para calcular los tiempos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xsirfenix (May 22, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola xsirfenix
> 
> Con el que se hace la señal de reloj para tu diseño es con el astable.
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo  MrCarlos y gracias por todo,  ya hice lo del botón de reseteo pero no se resetea los contadores a que se deberá?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2013)

Hola xsirfenix

Vamos a ver, sube de nuevo el archivo que se genera con tu simulador. El archivo nuevo donde aparecen las modificaciones que hiciste.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xsirfenix (May 22, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola xsirfenix
> 
> Vamos a ver, sube de nuevo el archivo que se genera con tu simulador. El archivo nuevo donde aparecen las modificaciones que hiciste.
> 
> ...



Ese mismo circuito me sirve para horas, minutos y segundos


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2013)

Hola xsirfenix

Olvidaste quitar la conexión a Gnd en donde agregaste el circuito para el Reset.

Fíjate como serían los circuitos para restablecer los contadores, el que se sale de contexto son los 7490 para las horas.

En el archivo .ZIP viene comprimido el nuevo diseño.
Nota que te faltan las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para los segmentos de cada display.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xsirfenix (May 23, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola xsirfenix
> 
> Olvidaste quitar la conexión a Gnd en donde agregaste el circuito para el Reset.
> 
> ...





Ok ya vi mi error muchísimas gracias MrCarlos es muy amable y gracias por todo,  ahora obtengo algo de más conocimientos gracias a usted.


----------

